# Apparently sad!



## adrianski (Jul 18, 2009)

Have found one advantage of getting old. Kids leave. More time. Audi TT!

Apparently this means I have joined the sad middle aged bloke club. From what I see and what the TT does to my face each time I drive it I can only disagree. Anyway thought I'd see what goes on here and all. Looks kind of interesting to me. So hi.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi adrian and welcome to the TTF

plenty on here going through the midlife crisis :wink:


----------



## adrianski (Jul 18, 2009)

Many thanks.

Also have to find out how this forum thing works! Struggling at the mo :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi adrianski, Welcome to the TTF, I'm well past my midlife crisis (never actually noticed it myself) but still luv my TT & other cars.. 8) 
H.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

adrianski said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Also have to find out how this forum thing works! Struggling at the mo :?


just ask away here for the moment 

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## adrianski (Jul 18, 2009)

... thanks for the help offer but this is where teenage kids finally come in use!

AD


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join us young guys here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

